# Anyone competition listed in 2021?



## Gogo (20 Jan 2021)

Hello,

Just out of curiosity...anyone competition listed/received offer/ BMQ date, strictly this year?

Regards.


----------



## da1root (21 Jan 2021)

Hello,

Just to clarify "this year" in recruiting is still last year.  Recruiting works off of the government fiscal year - so a recruiting year is 1 April to 31 March.  The "new year" in recruiting starts 1 April 2021.


----------



## mellauren (22 Feb 2021)

I'm still in the "final processing" stage, have been for almost 2 months,  not sure if I should be concerned. The interviewer at the beginning of Jan told me I would be put on the competition list right away, still waiting for that.  Anyone have any news lately?


----------



## HiTechComms (23 Feb 2021)

mellauren said:


> I'm still in the "final processing" stage, have been for almost 2 months,  not sure if I should be concerned. The interviewer at the beginning of Jan told me I would be put on the competition list right away, still waiting for that.  Anyone have any news lately?


Been on CL in December 2020. There was another poster that said he started in 2019 he finally got into BMOQ for March 2021. Basically its about at least a year wait. 
Not sure why CAF is running recruiting commercials on TV if the pace of the processing is like 1-2 years.  Most people will just find something else in that amount of time.


----------



## csers (26 Feb 2021)

The wait can be a lot longer than a year...


----------



## Noah_b1999 (27 Mar 2021)

i was emailed at the start of Feb informing me i was on the CL. they said if I hear nothing by end of April to email my recruiter. you can also check your file online through the application portal


----------



## Charlie26 (24 Apr 2021)

I was CL'd for Ammo Tech. I got a call but I needed a defer due to timing and a legal issue that came up*. The call funny enough came March 31 with a swearing-in on April 1st. Currently waiting for a second call.  I started my application in Sept. 2020 and was finished the process around Dec. same year. 

*- I was supposed to testify at a DUI trial but needed the crown to excuse me.


----------



## bscriber (19 Nov 2021)

Hello,

It's been a few years since I was on.  I enrolled in 2017 and VR'd from BMOQ in June 2017.

I took the past four years and got myself into some decent shape, and applied again.  I applied September 14th, 2021 and was put on the CL for Naval Warfare Officer, today (November 19, 2021) - it helped they had almost everything on file still (had to do an updated medical and interview, as well as RS). 

My question is - with NWO being an in demand trade, will there be an emphasis to fill these positions with the selection boards?  Do they meet often?  Like everyone else, I am curious has to how long I will have to wait - I'd like to get out of my current workplace soon!

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Z.E.R.T. (1 Dec 2021)

Idk where you guys come from but here when you get selected they have 2weeks to make your offer and after that you have 10 days to accept it or not if you accept you will go for the swearing in the next 2weeks and after that you get your date for the BMQ... that start in the next month or so ... Waiting 1 year for starting after you selected never see that here.


----------

